# hyrumfriday



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

caught this little piggy on friday morning, water is still to cold to do anything ,sorry bout the pic but i got a upcoming tourney and i gotta protect the spot


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice I caught nothing.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice fish man , but I know that is Willow pond . :lol: J/K


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

i understand the need to protect your fishing spots and all. 

but i wouldnt put the place where i fished in the subject line thats not protecting your spot now is it?.


Nice bass though good luck in the tourny

tmf


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> i understand the need to protect your fishing spots and all.
> 
> but i wouldnt put the place where i fished in the subject line thats not protecting your spot now is it?.
> 
> ...


hyrum is big enough for all, but my spot isnt


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that is more than fair, thanks for showing us the bucketmouth. Good luck in your tourney!


----------



## Fatty (Apr 28, 2008)

What did you catch him on? I've tried for bass a little, but I've never gone with anyone who knew what they were doing. Any tips?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice job, geaux tigers!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I know where thats at... Haha just kidding thats a fat bucketmouth thanks for sharing!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> I know where thats at... Haha just kidding thats a fat bucketmouth thanks for sharing!


You too? I though it was pretty brash of him to post he didnt want everyone to know where he was fishing, but _everyone_ knows about the little nook with the white squigglys all over.... :lol:


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Nice job, geaux tigers!


geaux tigers.....where u from?


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*Dude, you kill me. Nice fish. *


----------

